# razors edge, turpins and mason



## sloenuf (Sep 7, 2009)

there is a local guy with a few pups for sale. said parents are on site and both parents and pups are registered abda. the bloodlines are razorsedge, turpins , mason.... i know about re and a little about turpins. never heard of mason. how good of a bloodline are turpins and mason? any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## sloenuf (Sep 7, 2009)

here is a link to the ad. the more he updates it the more fishy it seems.
Blue Pit Bulls pups


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I've never heard of Mason either.


----------



## sloenuf (Sep 7, 2009)

after he posted pics of the parents. doesnt the mom seem a bit young? i asked how old the parents were and about the pedigree and he has yet to return my email.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

i've never heard of mason, but then again i don't know much about bloodlines as it is. if you are interested in getting a dog, look into a good breeder. if you are getting weird vibes, i would stick with your gut instinct and do not get a pup from that person. look into it and find yourself a good dog. if pedigrees and bloodlines aren't that big of a deal, look at a rescue. just my opinion, i hate it when people are flaky and just... fishy. lol.

good luck!


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> i've never heard of mason, but then again i don't know much about bloodlines as it is. if you are interested in getting a dog, look into a good breeder. if you are getting weird vibes, i would stick with your gut instinct and do not get a pup from that person. look into it and find yourself a good dog. if pedigrees and bloodlines aren't that big of a deal, look at a rescue. just my opinion, i hate it when people are flaky and just... fishy. lol.
> 
> good luck!


I agree with megan. If you get a bad mojo vibe I would walk.

But my dog came from Craigslist/a BYB and I think Jonezie is the greatest thing ever so I can't down the source. But you need to make that call...plus I hope they are waiting to sell them, They are only 6 days old.

Here's a thread from another site that talks about mason

www.pitbull-chat.com/tags/mason-bloodline/


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Mason like Mason's Hog? ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [1191] :: MASON'S HOG


----------



## sloenuf (Sep 7, 2009)

yea that was another thing that startled me they are only a week old and he has em up. i am waiting to get a response about the age of the parents and pedigree.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Yeah I was wondering if you were asking about Mason as in CH Mason Hog. Awsome dog that one!


----------



## sloenuf (Sep 7, 2009)

im not sure he just said re turpins and mason were the bloodlines. and since i asked how old the parents are and to see the pedigree he wont return my emails


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

sloenuf said:


> im not sure he just said re turpins and mason were the bloodlines.* and since i asked how old the parents are and to see the pedigree he wont return my emails*


not a good sign buddy!


----------



## sloenuf (Sep 7, 2009)

i know i just started shaking my head


----------



## sloenuf (Sep 7, 2009)

is turpin the same as tnt?


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

basically yeah they have a lot of the same dogs in their lineage


----------

